# Does anyone else include this song on their Halloween playlists...?



## Carlsporkpie (Sep 24, 2010)

Ha! No, it hadn't occurred to me to include "Stonehenge" before, but I just might do it now!

Great suggestion!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

adding it to my playlist NOW... 

Love it! Only about 3 people counting myself and my hubby would realize who it was, but that's awesome!


----------



## Primrose (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't have it, but I should!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, I'm surprised no one else has thought of adding it! I mean, it's got a lot of the spirit of Halloween in it. And like I said, it always gets a laugh with my friends. What a fun song!


----------

